
Python: Intro to Decorators - dgallagher
http://personalpages.tds.net/~kent37/kk/00001.html
======
DannoHung
Do decorators actually provide any other utility than application of one or
more HOF's at function definition time?

------
GeneralMaximus
I have been looking for something on decorators for a while now. Thanks a lot
:)

------
Daniel_Newby
The linked Python Decorate Library
<http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonDecoratorLibrary> is nice too.

